# Just some tinkering



## SubVet10 (Jul 11, 2020)

The shop I use is over at my father in law's place just down the road. Needless to say between work and everything else being bonkers I have not done much in the way of making man glitter recently. Just started again in the last couple weekends, but I am also trying to finish my novel(s). 

Enjoy and take care of yourselves. 

Left to Right: 
Cleaning up the edges of the skinner. 
bevels on the pocket dagger.
Sharpening 'pocket' knife (x2) 
Re-profiling the micarta tanto... It is a Wood River (Woodcraft) Tanto. For the life of me I cannot get it to take an edge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

